
Lego Mosaic Printer (2015) - Tomte
http://jkbrickworks.com/lego-mosaic-printer/
======
drefanzor
The sad part about this is the fact that there are many youngsters in the
comments of the page begging for instructions on how to make it, with none
being revealed.

~~~
c22
Are you sad because there are no instructions or because youngsters these days
seem to feel instructions are a necessary component of Lego building?

------
mikaelaast
This, combined with [https://www.beadifier.pro](https://www.beadifier.pro),
would be absolutely magical.

